

Cloud based email filtering and bidding service - olidu
http://ecloudguard.com

======
Throwadev
Can you give one or two use cases for this product? I guess if you are on
email newsletter lists this would filter those out. But what's the purpose for
the bidding feature?

~~~
olidu
It could be used for some public email which receive lots of email from real
people e.g. support email. The bidding is used to help identify important
emails, if you have an really important email, you can place more bid to
attract the receiver, also it helps to prevent spam(like in Facebook you have
to pay $100 to send an message to Mark Zuckerberg)

Also you can white list some tag (e.g. Gmail support email+tag@gmail.com), so
if email send to an specific tagged address will automatically passed through,
so you can use this address for newsletter etc.

